# Ratted 64 Columbia Firebolt



## jimbo53 (Nov 1, 2018)

Had fun ratting this out. Started with the red frame: added some beefier 26 x2.125 tires and rims re-laced to a rebuilt Komet hub and chrome fenders. Crank, pedals and smaller chainring off girls parts bike. Mini-apes are vintage cushioner bars with very cushy Thompson grips I’ve had laying around. Put a horn in the tank operated by a push button switch from Lowe’s. Old vintage bullet headlight from parts box. Pin striped wide load tractor style metal seatpan seat was picked up off Rat Rod Bikes forum. Bike was pin striped at last years Hurricane Coaster swap meet. Super comfy rider!


----------



## bikerbluz (Nov 1, 2018)

Very cool ride. I have a really rough one that I am thinking about going this direction with. I love the frame on these bikes.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 1, 2018)

Looks cool! Didn’t you get those pins at our swap last year?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## anders1 (Nov 1, 2018)

Cool looking ride!


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 1, 2018)

schwinndoggy said:


> Looks cool! Didn’t you get those pins at our swap last year?




Yup. Wish I remember the guy's name that did them. I'd give him credit. The red and white pins on the seat were already done when I got it off Rat Rod Bikes.


----------



## Sven (Nov 3, 2018)

Very cool. Love the pin stripes


----------

